# WeltraumBrowserspiel das genial ist :D



## Tyarkh (7. August 2010)

Huhu Ihrs,

bin da auf ein Science Fiction Browserspiel gestoßen das echt Spass macht(hab auch Ogam und etliches ausprobiert^^).

Das Spiel nennt sich Nemexia und ist auch ohne große Finanzielle Investitionen Spielbar was mir gut gefällt.

Reinschaun kostet nix und lässt sich eigentlich ganz gelaxt spielen...das Universum 4 hatt gerade neu angefangen und ist ein Endlosuniversum als prima um mal reinzuschnuppern.

****************************

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja im Spiel :-P.


Mfg Stefan


----------



## Arosk (7. August 2010)

Reported wegen Werbung mit recruit id.


----------

